

China admits existence of a cyber-warfare team called “Blue Army” - meadhikari
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/05/30/china-admits-existence-of-a-cyber-warfare-team-called-blue-army/

======
ximeng
"Blue army" is just a generic term used for "the other side" in military
exercises, as opposed to "red army" for "our side". E.g. see this story from
2006 about blue versus red drills:
<http://www.china.org.cn/english/China/181264.htm>

More informative articles in Chinese:

<http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2011-05/26/c_121459780.htm>

<http://news.sohu.com/20110529/n308821878.shtml>

The group referred to in the article as the "blue army" is according to these
other articles a "network blue army", it's not entirely clear that this is
anything more than a training program. There is not much evidence beyond the
circumstantial that this will "confirm suspicions that cyber attacks on their
systems do indeed originate from China" as the article says.

